# Adler Lee 0-7 Months! Total adorable-ness! =)



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have to brag brag brag about my beautiful son.. heres pics of him from0-7 months! =)


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh, he is so beautiful!
Thanks for sharing these awesome pictures!


----------



## lukinamama (Nov 1, 2008)

beautiful baby!


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2008)

Aww he is such a cutie!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 1, 2008)

He is soooo cute and beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing, too!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 1, 2008)

He is soo adorable!  You dress him so cute!  Thank you for sharing


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 1, 2008)

Aww I love the "My Mom is Hot" shirt and the Gap jacket!
He is a trendy little boy!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 1, 2008)

What a beautiful little boy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is precious!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

Very cute...He's a big little boy


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 1, 2008)

Ahhhh, I love babies.  Your boy is a doll! ;-)


----------



## couturesista (Nov 1, 2008)

Im drooling over this cutie pie, he is so adorable. Does he have red hair? OMG I can't take it


----------



## User93 (Nov 1, 2008)

HE IS SO ADORABLE! And damn, his Mom is hot! 5, 8 and 10 are my favorites! Thank you for sharing so much!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

aww he's such a happy little baby! I looooove the 5th picture!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 2, 2008)

So cute, my fav is 11. His expression is so adorable.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow you are one lucky mom!  He is such a cute little boy!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_








 Im drooling over this cutie pie, he is so adorable. Does he have red hair? OMG I can't take it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yeah i dont know HOW that happened- its not straight up red but its absolutley auburn... Neither his father nor I have anywhere close to red hair- both of us are naturally dark brown.. so who knows how he got it! LOL! But I <3 it!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 4, 2008)

^It's not that unusual, my aunt has slightly reddish blonde hair, my uncle's hair is brown and he has a reddish beard... Their kids have explosively red hair. No joke, the most brilliantly orange colour I have ever seen attached to a human being. Red hair is recessive, so it crops up every once in awhile and surprises parents. Does anyone in your family have even slightly reddish hair?


----------



## pangie (Nov 4, 2008)

AWWW...HE'S SOO CUTE!!  I have a 3 month old and I can't wait til he's that big!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG! He is absolutley adorable! What a little sweetheart


----------



## Hilly (Nov 4, 2008)

He is so cute!!


----------



## Patricia (Nov 4, 2008)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG look at that smile and big beautiful brown eyes!

All the girls are going to be running after him!!!  Keep an eye on him xP


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_^It's not that unusual, my aunt has slightly reddish blonde hair, my uncle's hair is brown and he has a reddish beard... Their kids have explosively red hair. No joke, the most brilliantly orange colour I have ever seen attached to a human being. Red hair is recessive, so it crops up every once in awhile and surprises parents. Does anyone in your family have even slightly reddish hair?_

 

nope.. not a SINGLE person in my family (on my moms OR dads side).. Im not sure about Erik's family though- as they have nothing to do with my son. So it might come from there in some way/shape/form.

My grandma used to pray and pray for a redheaded baby... so shes wild over Adler.. and she lives right across the st. so adler gets to hang out w/ his great grandparents all the time. We actually went voteing with them yesterday. It's going to be fun to tell him that he went voteing with his GREAT grandparents the year we elected the first black president!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 5, 2008)

omg awwwww!!! what a gorgeous babyyyy.
if you're ever in london and need a babysitter, ring me! lol


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 5, 2008)

Aw, how cute! I love him what I'd call "little man clothes" - like the t-shirt, jeans, and New Balance's. Gah, what a dollbaby! He seems so happy.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Nov 5, 2008)

owe he is a keeper! adorableness


----------



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2008)

What a sweet little man!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 5, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous!  The one in the striped PJs completely cracks me up because I know that look of accomplishment they get when they first learn to roll over ... I have tons of pics of my own kids with that look.  

Just gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

